# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Some of my art

## oneiroer

I have been mainly using Inkscape to draw lately.

----------


## oneiroer

FB_IMG_1441734534430.jpg
FB_IMG_1441734520416.jpg

----------


## NyxCC

Love it! I can see that you have a new avatar as well!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you NyxCC! Yea.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

The first thing that came to mind was that these could be tattoo designs. : D Their all great. My favorite is the pink heart.

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you DreamCafe11.  :smiley: 

A drawing I just drew... It's supposed to be a hand reaching for a heart... Don't know if it's any good though... :smiley: 

handheart.jpg

----------


## JadeGreen

> The first thing that came to mind was that these could be tattoo designs



Exactly what I was thinking... These are cool.

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you JadeGreen! I had a dream a while ago to be a tattoo artist but jobs got in the way...  ::D:

----------


## oneiroer

If you guys want to see a lot more of my art I have a deviantart website @ crid.deviantart.com Some good some not so good...  :smiley:

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

> If you guys want to see a lot more of my art I have a deviantart website @ crid.deviantart.com Some good some not so good...



These are amazing, like whoa

You have a new watcher on dA :v

----------


## Lang

Those look great!  ::D:

----------


## oneiroer

I'll upload one more for now. I used two drawing programs in google chrome web browser to make this strange cross.  :smiley: 

cross.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

Just made this in Inkscape  :smiley: 

flowers.jpg

----------


## JadeGreen

What exactly do these last two supposed to represent/mean to you? Anything in particular or just cool designs?

----------


## oneiroer

Just cool designs I think.  :smiley:  The first is suppost to be a weird cross and the last one is suppost to be a bunch of flowers.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

I decided an art project for myself I'm going to be drawing the alphabet. Each letter seperately. Then scan them and make words out of them. Also want to draw floral designs.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Just made this!  :smiley:

----------


## Amedee

I love it it's so chic like a brooch made of Perles and rubies  :mwahaha:

----------


## oneiroer

I guess I can draw jewelry!  ::D: 
Trying to work on a butterfly design. Here's what I came up with so far.  :smiley: 

butterflyjewelry.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

I don't see myself too much as a Christian but I like drawing crosses. I used two programs on my tablet to draw this.  :smiley: 

cross.jpg

----------


## Amedee

Really cool,the colors are so hypnotizing !

----------


## oneiroer

My latest on tablet. What colors would any of you want to see in this?  :smiley: 1447630129601.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

In my next post here I think I'll do another collage of my latest art.  :smiley: 

swordcross.jpg

----------


## SirenOfSleep

would love to see this as jewelry!

----------


## Amedee

Hi, if it was my choice I will use emerald and Perles ! It will look superb.
  Guys have a look at my poems tell me what you think or should I quit !  :mwahaha:

----------


## oneiroer

Keep writing Amedee, they're good!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Design.jpg

----------


## [email protected]

> Just made this!



beautiful. it reminds me of root chakra  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks [email protected]!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Thought I would update an old picture I drew to make it look kinda like acrylic. What do you guys think? Also I'm going to start recording pretty soon again so I uploaded this image to my soundcloud profile as well...  :smiley: 

HEART.jpg

----------


## Amedee

I told you! You are on your way up lots of luck!
   Just simply love your work :;-):

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you Amedee! Glad you do.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

One I just did tonight.  :smiley: 

b.jpg

----------


## Lang

That's really pretty!  ::D:

----------


## Amedee

It's nice but I'm used to more grander things from you I know you have the gift so come on give me your hundred !

----------


## oneiroer

Not the best I can do but here's something new.  :smiley: 

design.jpg

----------


## Amedee

Intricate art that's more you! ::wink::

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks Amedee. I figured out a new plan for my art. I'll try to make it more intricate. I did an art experiment where I scanned in some drawings and so just a little while ago I drew half a heart and scanned it in, added effects to it and made it symmetrical. I would share the heart but it was for a friend of mine. More art to come!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Not exactly intricate but starting to try to design mandalas, what ya think?  :smiley: 

mandala.jpg

----------


## Amedee

Nice nice !so relaxing!

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Last one for a while. Going to work on being more intricate! 

emblem.jpg

Oh, I've taken up designing journals. Wish I could sell my designs, but don't know who to talk to!

journal.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

eye.jpg

Tried a new technique with this eye design...  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Learning Inkscape program and decided to turn my eye design into...eyes!  ::D: 

eyes.png

----------


## oneiroer

First attempt at a realistic eye. Trying to draw different things.  :smiley: 

eye.jpg

----------


## Shabby

Hey, good stuff, keep on practicing!
I draw a lot myself, and I really found Proko's videos on anatomy and drawing very useful! I'll post the eye one here, perhaps it'll help you as much as it helped me.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtrqSIhZR_Y
Keep it up!

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you Shabby! I'll check it out sometime. I want to eventually paint a sunset and clouds cause I take pictures of clouds sometimes.

----------


## oneiroer

Wanting to draw a dream catcher with a black bird perching on it. Time to practice!  :smiley:

----------


## DoubleHelix

Don't know if any of you have messed with fractal art, but I've created hundreds (maybe thousands, not sure) of pieces using MandelBulb 3D.

----------


## oneiroer

New one. Back at using Inkscape. More fun than digital drawing I think. But I like doing both.  :smiley: 

design.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

heart.jpg

Getting the hang of the calligraphy brush in Inkscape.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

My dad started an art site for me. If anyone is interested: Chris's Art

----------


## Lang

Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

A very recent design I came up with.  :smiley: 

g4290.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

cross3.jpg
cross (2).jpg

I like creating crosses but don't necessarily call myself a Christian... Couple of new designs.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

One more not a cross design.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

If anyone is interested I started drawing with different pencils, colored pencils, charcoal, and experimenting with shading. Once I am proud f something I drew I can't wait to share.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Experimenting with watercolor!  :smiley: 

heart.jpg

----------


## JadeGreen

watercolors can be tough to work with, but you seem to have a pretty good handle on them. Keep up the good work!

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you Jade green!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Ran out of watercolor paper, bought myself a pencil set. Having fun teaching myself to shade and using a kneaded eraser. Half of a heart design in pencil I'm working on.  :smiley: 

IMG_20170211_210754.jpg

----------


## oneiroer

I'm drawing more. I've updated my art site with a few drawings if some of you would like to check it out. http://luddite.solutions/chris/
I'm also going to be taking drawing I at a community college in the fall most likely.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

Cool. I really like your designs

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you DawnEye11.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Just created this for my SoundCloud page does this look decent?
g1303 |

----------

